# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ecrire du texte en couleur en java.

## @omzo

Bonjour chers amis.

J'ai un problme avec l'ajout de texte dans les jpanel, jlabel et autres car j'aimerai que l'criture soit dans une couleur diffrente de la couleur par dfaut qui le noir. J'aimerai pouvoir crire du texte en rouge, gaune, bleu,...

Qui peut bien vouloir m'aider, c'est trs urgent. Merci

----------


## Janitrix

> c'est trs urgent


Ce genre de remarque est  vit, simplement car cela ne fais qu'nerver, donc finalement a t'aide pas. Merci de lire les rgles.

Pour ce qui est de ton problme :


```
tonLabel.setBackgroud(Color.RED);
```

Bonne chance.

----------


## muad'dib

Ces composants ont des mthodes qui s'appellent setForegournd() et setBackground auxquelles tu peux passer des couleurs 

```

```

----------


## muad'dib

> Ce genre de remarque est  vit, simplement car cela ne fais qu'nerver, donc finalement a t'aide pas. Merci de lire les rgles.


+1

----------

